

React, Angular 1, Angular 2, or Ember? - jschurn

Backstory: I&#x27;m in a startup with a new SaaS offering. I&#x27;m proficient in javascript and used in chronological order over the past 5 years: jquery, backbone, then angularjs for the majority of my projects where I needed a rich frontend (mainly admin consoles for apis). While evaluating the state of javascipt in the past few months for our frontend, I was able to quickly implement a large portion of our console using react (with the fluxxor flux implementation) and it really clicked with me. The component abstraction just makes sense to me, and I was using it right away versus angular&#x27;s directives which I found myself ignoring at times to get things done.<p>Fast forward a few months and we are in due diligence mode for an acquisition. I need to list technologies we are using. I&#x27;ve been trying to follow the react license issues and I just can&#x27;t figure out if its dangerous or not to use or if it will negatively affect the acquisition (links to previous HN discussions at the bottom). I&#x27;m the only guy in the company who knows whats going on in the frontend world, so I figured I&#x27;d ask here.<p>So my options as I see them:<p>1) Use reactjs, which already has a very functional&#x2F;demoable console and accept the risk?<p>2) Use angularjs 1, which I&#x27;m familiar with but doesn&#x27;t have the performance of react, feels difficult once the application becomes large, and is essentially end of lifed anyway?<p>3) Use angularjs 2 ...<p>4) I haven&#x27;t mentioned emberjs because I&#x27;m not familiar with it, but would be open to suggestion here.<p>It really boils down to the ambiguity of the license and the discussion around it. If it weren&#x27;t for that, I wouldn&#x27;t have asked the question!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9111849<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8985541<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9181390
======
maxharris
What's the license issue with React? It's BSD licensed:
[https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/LICENSE)

If I were you, I'd stick with React! You already know it, and you know it will
work well.

Building a new project in Angular 1.x is irresponsible (in my opinion).
Angular 2.0 isn't real yet, and it might never take off (it's tied to polymer,
tries to do too much, etc.)

------
theviajerock
Well is not in your list... But try vuejs.

[http://vuejs.org/](http://vuejs.org/)

------
damm
EmberJS still has good traction and I would not discount it

